# A&W Diet Root Beer - C&C please



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 29, 2011)

I was a bit bored tonight...  so I did this...  C&C?

Canon 50D
Canon EF 50 f/1.8

ISO: 100
Exposure: 1/250 sec
Aperture: 6.7
Flash Used: Yes (Popup)


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks ok to me. Is the background gimp'd?


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 29, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Looks ok to me. Is the background gimp'd?



Yes...  The original was on black (ish) card stock and caught a bit of reflection and shadow because I only used the popup flash... But I didnt touch the "can".


----------



## tirediron (Jan 29, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 29, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done!



Thank you.


----------



## mrpink (Jan 30, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done!



Not this.  Sorry.







p!nK


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 30, 2011)

mrpink said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done!
> ...


 
+1...

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 30, 2011)

Photo :thumbup:

Masking job :thumbdown:


----------



## bluetibby1 (Jan 30, 2011)

It's okay... I like the photo and concept, but the background is a little sloppy. Looks like you got a little bit of the can around the top rim and can't see the bottom rim..Nice idea though!


----------



## LivinMoore (Jan 30, 2011)

You have made me thirsty...


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 30, 2011)

If you can make the photo look as though it wasn't PS'd (or Gimp'd) it will work much better. The Can itself looks good as far as focus and light, work on the background a bit


----------



## Shawnda (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks photoshopped to me.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 30, 2011)

bluetibby1 said:


> It's okay... I like the photo and concept, but the background is a little sloppy. Looks like you got a little bit of the can around the top rim and can't see the bottom rim..Nice idea though!



Actually... the top rim was not touched... The bottom on the other hand, may have been compromised. It was rather blown out due to the pop-up flash. My limited (but improving) PP skills may be to blame for that. 

Thanks to all for the comments and suggestions. Hopefully, my next attempt will be an improvement.


----------

